# Question for Tommy



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

Tommy,

I am looking for new rod to work on my OTG. Would like a zziplex rod for an intermediate caster. Some members of this board suggested rod like the m427, lt evo, trc but I think those rods would be too stiff for me. In your opinion, which zziplex rod is very good for OTG for somebody at my level? I was thinking on the Primo Hi flex, zti , zti evo , primo synchro.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

h038781 said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I am looking for new rod to work on my OTG. Would like a zziplex rod for an intermediate caster. Some members of this board suggested rod like the m427, lt evo, trc but I think those rods would be too stiff for me. In your opinion, which zziplex rod is very good for OTG for somebody at my level? I was thinking on the Primo Hi flex, zti , zti evo , primo synchro.


h038781,

What is "your level"? 

In general, a longer, stiffer (throughout) rod works better for groundcasting. It allows the sinker to pick-up quicker and get moving through the arc. Several zziplex rods fit that bill very well. The M427, 427SU (SU stands for stepped up) and TRC would all work well for a dedicated tournament groundcasting rod. Several older Zzippy's work great too, XTR and Full Tournament come to mind. I have owned a ZTI and it also was a very good groundcasting rod.

The rods you listed as (less stiff) alternates would all work well. One that may work perfectly for you is the standard M427. It is not as stiff or powerful as the M427SU but still has plenty of power to get the job done.

I will say this, don't sell yourself short. You don't want to spend big money for a zziplex only to find yourself wishing later that you had "powered up" . 

Hope this helps

Tommy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

thank you Tommy! I will look at either the M427 or the M427 hi flex.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the xtr and love it. Great rod with plenty of power. Also just got a primo syncro that i will be testing tomorrow with the 100g. Ill let u no how it does


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Best advice would be to try before you, have a chat with your fellow casters to see what they have and what they would let you try.

What level are you (Sub 600, 700, 800 or 900) ?

Zippies aren't and I know that they are a little more expensive on your side of the pond.

Good rods for OTG - XTR (Std, 50/50 or Sport), M427 (Std, Hi-Flex or SU), Primo (Synchro or XL) or the TRC.


----------

